# Hurricane Ridge...



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

My friend and I want to take the ferry from Victoria, BC to Port Angeles and ride from the ferry to the top of Hurricane Ridge road. We want to do this twice, ride up, back down into town, back up, and then back to the ferry.

It is my understanding that this is about 17-20 miles from the ferry. Can anyone comment on this ride, or share their experiences. Thanks


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

You'll have a great time. The climb is long but not too steep. Of course there is no shoulder to speak of so you'll have to ride assertively.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Basically from the base of the climb to the top is 17 miles. Add another 3-4 (at most) from the ferry.

This is a great ride. I did it on Memorial Day w/e and traffic was fine. Even cars don't go that fast up the road, especially up toward the top.

And of course, then you get 17 miles of downhill to finish it off. On the upper portion, I was easily passing cars during the descent.

Watch for deer on the way down; they are thick as thieves up there. Enjoy!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I just did this ride yesterday -- a lot of fun, good steady climbing, BEAUTIFUL views.
Pretty cold at the top though. You could take it easy or kick the crap out of yourself depending upon your mood.

Sucks having to pay money to ride in the park, even on a bike, but it's $5 and I suppose they do have to maintain the park.

+1 on the deer. Saw several.

If you want to try it this year, I'd advise soon, there was only a little snow in the ditches right now but I'm sure it will be freezing at the top in not too long. I was glad I brought a vest, leg warmers, etc.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I may do it sometime next week. I have to remember to bring some money for the park fee.

I'll ask you more about it at the RBR Seattle ride on Saturday.


----------

